# Vampire Plecos



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

I have had my Vampire Pleco for about 4-5 months now and he is doing very well. I was wondering if this guy was rare or not. He cost $40 and I couldn't go to PetCo or PetSmart for him because they said it was a rare fish. 










The person at the fish place said there's only one way to pick these guys up because you can't get them in nets. You have to sort of grab them by their sides gently with their bellies facing up, or they'll bite you. They have very sharp teeth (I picked mine up wrong, I guess, he turned around and bit my finger). Their skin is very rough and bumpy, almost like little spikes all over. He eats lots of meat and has the sharp teeth, so I guess that's why they call him the Vampire Pleco!

If you guys have any question about mine, let me know. He's one of my favorites!

P.S. What should I name him?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

awsome fish...i shall name him Dracula


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

ive never seen one around here so they must be decently rare


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

They are a far cry from being rare. However, they are not something that you're going to go to a chain and pick-up either. Pricing of these, and most plecos, varies depending on the part of the country you are buying it from. I've seen them sale for as little as $18 to as high as $60. As a medium, you have to ask if you think the fish is worth what you paid. In the end, that's what it all comes down to.

Larry Vires


----------

